# Craigslisters wanting to Trade



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I just gotta rant for a few minutes...I have a skidsteer on craigslist for sale. Normally I don't even consider trading but I got two inquires. One guy wants to trade a duramax 2500.

He gives me virtually no info. I have to push him and finally get one pic and about 3 sentences of info. Don't these people realize that when they want to trade they are basically "selling" me on what they have.

You don't put a 2500 duramax on craigslist with 1 pic, and 2 sentences and think it will sell, so why do you do that and think I will jump at trading...

After I got done investigating the duramax another one wants to trade a JD 4020. No pics, no info. He says "call my cousin Booney at XXX and he can fill you in. He owns the tractor"...

I guess some people just don't understand business, marketing and how to sell the stuff you got...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sad to say that those that are less then forth coming with information especially after you have asked for specific information seem to me to be hiding something, and I try to avoid those types at all cost...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thorim said:


> Sad to say that those that are less then forth coming with information especially after you have asked for specific information seem to me to be hiding something, and I try to avoid those types at all cost...


They weren't even giving enough info to hide anything...

The other funny thing is that everyone thinks I am going to take a trade in at retail value. I don't NEED a duramax or a 4020, so the only reason I would take them on trade is if I can make something on it. The guy with the duramax wants 15k for it, and hasn't been able to sell it. I told him probably 10k on trade and he got all pissy cause he was "loosing lots of money"...I sure don't want to get stuck with a 250K mile duramax, history unknown, that I cant sell...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

PaMike said:


> They weren't even giving enough info to hide anything...
> 
> The other funny thing is that everyone thinks I am going to take a trade in at retail value. I don't NEED a duramax or a 4020, so the only reason I would take them on trade is if I can make something on it. The guy with the duramax wants 15k for it, and hasn't been able to sell it. I told him probably 10k on trade and he got all pissy cause he was "loosing lots of money"...I sure don't want to get stuck with a 250K mile duramax, history unknown, that I cant sell...


Exactly. Always seem what ever they have to trade is way more valuable then what you have in their minds. Unless they have exactly what I want I'll tell them to go sell what they have to trade and them come back and trade me those greenback for what I have for sale...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've seen the 4020 on one of the Facebook buy/sell/trade groups. They didn't list much info there either but at least they had one picture, though it wasn't from a good angle to determine much.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wonder if this is it.... Did he have a WV number?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

hahha...man we do both run in the same circles...Yup the guys cousin gave me a number to call to find more info. It was a WV number...So the guy has already tried selling it...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found a truck I had serious interest in on Wednesday. I got all the typical dumbass pictures that don't show any of the hidden problems. He wouldn't budge on price. One thing I never trust is a pickup with a Bedliner. I got approved for a loan for the truck. Told him I'd give him full price if he shows me what the bed looked like. Sends me back a barely legible picture under the Bedliner and it was pretty trashed, wavy, rusty. Won't take a DIME off the price but tried real hard to cover up junk with a Bedliner.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> hahha...man we do both run in the same circles...Yup the guys cousin gave me a number to call to find more info. It was a WV number...So the guy has already tried selling it...


Well, I did say I was nearly addicted to searching out a deal.

The only detail that anyone was able to tweeze out of him was that it's a diesel. Well, that helps.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Why dont you go buy the 4020 then he will have the CASH to buy my skidsteer...

So basically everyone local, including yourself, has had the chance to buy the tractor. So its either overpriced, theres somethign wrong with it(so its overpriced) or the guy is so hard to deal with everyone gave up....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Why dont you go buy the 4020 then he will have the CASH to buy my skidsteer...
> So basically everyone local, including yourself, has had the chance to buy the tractor. So its either overpriced, theres somethign wrong with it(so its overpriced) or the guy is so hard to deal with everyone gave up....


Somebody tried that. The only price he wanted to give was "trade for skidsteer". At the least, I don't know why he wouldn't put a high price on it in case someone would bite. You're right. Some people just don't comprehend.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Willing to bet most traders watched Barter Kings and think they can trade up from dirt. I will never trade unless the value equals my expectations. If you initiate a trade with me, don't expect cash on top of your deal. You have to either meet or exceed my value. Now if I initiate trade it's up to me to meet expectations (which btw I don't initiate trades because I will outright buy). I tend to value everything I own and own it for good reason or else it would be gone.

I will trade hay for cattle (for select people) because that's where my money ends up going. Key to s good trade is it has to make both parties satisfied. I might trade for a lesser monetary valued item if it is hard to find. Then again I would more than likely pay cash lol and sell my item full price lol.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Gotta love the lack of description, a common ad here has no picture,"older tractor for sale from fathers estate, no emails, no tire kickers or time wasters 5000$ firm must sell"

Lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think 3/4 of people selling things on craigslist just are not smart enough to be selling things in general. Especially in this day of craigslist scams details and pictures are almost required on any item.


----------

